# No mention of mentions?



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2014)

I was mentioned in a post today but I didn't get an alert for the mention. I got an alert that there'd been a reply to the thread, but nothing that my name was mentioned.

I had assumed that you would always get an alert if you were mentioned. 

Anyway, reporting this as a bug, I guess. Please be kind if it turns out I'm being an idiot.






(yes, I watch the bargain thread: I am a sad person)


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2014)

I'm doing an experiment ... @jefmcg - did you get an alert for the tag in this post?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2014)

no @ColinJ, I didn't






(i'll unwatch the thread, if you want to try again)


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

I sometimes do and sometimes don't. If I'm watching a thread I don't seem to, if I'm not, I do. Is it that?


----------



## young Ed (18 Oct 2014)

someone tag me! please 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2014)

Ok, @jefmcg, @young Ed - did you get tag alerts this time?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> I sometimes do and sometimes don't. If I'm watching a thread I don't seem to, if I'm not, I do. Is it that?


yup, that seems to be it. The "replied to" seem to be higher priority than "mentioned"

I saw @ColinJ's mention when I stopped watching this thread.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2014)

Ah!


----------



## young Ed (18 Oct 2014)

nope, just said you replied to this thread 
try now that i have unwatched it 
Cheers Ed


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2014)

@young Ed .... hello!


----------



## young Ed (18 Oct 2014)

indeed it works!
i wonder if @Shaun could have a look at this?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Oct 2014)

Now that you mention it , I have noticed a similar issue occasionally, i.e. being tagged but getting no alert for it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2014)

@ColinJ and I determined a while ago that if your name is added to a post in an edit, not in the original, then you don't get an alert.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> @ColinJ and I determined a while ago that if your name is added to a post in an edit, not in the original, then you don't get an alert.


You called ...?

I think tagging ('mentions') is a really nice feature so it is a pity that it sometimes does not seem to work as we would expect it to.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2014)

User said:


> As ever, it depends how it is used. Some use it in an aggressive and offensive way.


People did play about with it when it was introduced to the forum, but that soon quietened down. It would get annoying if somebody decided to tag a member 5 or 6 times an hour but a request to stop should sort that out. If somebody insisted on continuing just to annoy that member, then the mods could step in.


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

Fnaar is probably the most summoned member.....ooo errr.


----------

